# Xbox 360 vs. Playstation 3 vs. Revolution



## jamyang312 (Dec 13, 2005)

*X-box360 vs Playstation3. You decide!!*

*hardware.gamespot.com/Story-ST-x-1985-x-x-x

Please tell me now what u think about both of them?


----------



## jamyang312 (Dec 13, 2005)

who the hell voted for gameboy????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 13, 2005)

u must provide an option called none and gmaeboy separately  I did, i dunt like consoles coz i dunt have one and yeh GB was good at its time... remember PS2 in 1800 AD ?  

Arent users free to vote at will :roll:


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 14, 2005)

PS3 

waiting for u


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2005)

1. The Gizmondo and GameBoy are portable consoles. How can you compare them to the 360 and the PS3?

2. Moving this to Gamerz.

3. I vote for the Xbox 360.

I would've probably voted for the Revolution but there isn't information available at this point. Nintendo promises to "revolutionize" gaming with the Revolution.


----------



## coolendra (Dec 14, 2005)

i think XBOX 360 is better than PS3 

what say ?????


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 14, 2005)

pointless i think , as nemi said u cannot compare  handhelds to xbox360/ps3/revolution . 

and similarly how u can compare xbox360/ps3/revolution when only one console is out , rest are still to be launched .we can't compare them according to the hardware specifications ,what matters is the experience.

so imo its useless comparision.


----------



## pakkasir (Dec 15, 2005)

well, considering the strong line up of titles Sony always manages to get, I feel the PS3 has no competitio. I am waiting for u PS 3. Would love to try the Tekken, NFS and Smackdown on it.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 17, 2005)

i like all but gizmondo is best accoding to me


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 18, 2005)

The thread title made me go, "Oh well, here comes a thread for the Sony and MS fanboys to flame each other". Thankfully the thread hasn't descended to such madness _yet_ but we all know that sooner or later a flame war will erupt on how one console suks while the other rulez. 

As far as I am concerned, being a hardcore gamer, I would go for any and all consoles and handhelds, till the time my purse permits. Rest of the time I will just drool and curse and jinx those who have them (  Enoon ).

Poll edited to make more sense.


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 18, 2005)

Well MS has done the right thing in getting the console out and people are out there buying it. So they are already out there in terms of market share. And they are taking the initial "beatings" with the non-working consoles and bad titles and so on. By the time Sony and Nintendo comes out and goes thru these issues, MS would have become more stable and the games would take much more of an impact in the scene. So right now MS is playing their cards right. But then once again remem Sony and Nintendo are giants in the console scene. Do not ever count them out. Lets see.


----------



## imported_tarang (Jan 10, 2006)

*PS3 vs XBOX 360 what r u waiting for..?*

What r u waiting for guys a kid from sony PS3 or a baby from XBOX 360?


----------



## soham (Jan 10, 2006)

I think x box is going to beat the  pants of ps 3 this time round partly because of its early release & partly because of the great launch titles .


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah even I want an Xbox 360. I am gonna buy one as soon as the price drops to 15k.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 10, 2006)

XBOX 360 for me, but sony has kept ps3 toomuch under wraps, they hav to give high wuality preview. I did see F1 for PS3 video. it was awesome. I did see may hiRes videos of XBOX 360 and im impressed


----------



## coolendra (Jan 10, 2006)

o...no..... baby................

have u seen the grafix of the new PS3 
simply stunnning....

i think PS3 will beat XBOX 360 this time around.....

wat say ?????


----------



## imported_tarang (Jan 10, 2006)

thats for sure PS3 will beat XBOX 360. iff it dont crash like XBOX 360. Cause i heard about many crash down of XBOX 360.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 10, 2006)

Threads merged and topic renamed. Please post all comments on next gen consoles in this thread itself. Use the poll to vote for your favorite next gen console.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 11, 2006)

I think we have to first wait for PS3 release and decide what is the best out of 360 and PS3 as we can have some "Official" comparisions, showing which can be better.   Majority agree that PS3 is better, ME TOO !


----------



## RCuber (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all. chk out HiRes videos of xbox 360 from microsoft site. The file sizes are huge ranging from 25MB to 130MB. all are just 1 min to 3 min videos.

some screen shots of the videos 

Ghost Recon 3

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/8342/gr16cc.th.jpg

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/922/gr23rm.th.jpg

Condemned
*img301.imageshack.us/img301/2171/condemned15je.th.jpg

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/7633/condemned28vf.th.jpg



Project Gotham Racing 3

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/7570/pgr323ok.th.jpg

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/887/pgr348io.th.jpg

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/7452/pgr352yd.th.jpg



Video downloads from:
Download Now.

for more videos chkout www.xbox.com


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2006)

Ubisoft's Ghost Recon 3 is really gonna set the bar high for Xbox 360's Graphic realism.Its the wait that is killing everyone as this title was supposed to be the launch titles but sadly got pushed to make it a perfect title.I happened to have seen some of the Burnout Revenge Pics for the X360 on XBox Scene forums and they were totally mind blowing.Xbox 360 is no doubt a powerful console but till now the full potential hasn't been exploited.When all 3 console's Hit the market will be the time when we can decide on which is the best.Before that its better not to tarnish these console's on the basis of speculation.


----------



## usmayur (Jan 15, 2006)

What is the diff. bw X360 basic and premium? Also (graphics wise) are these consoles better than pc if u have a Geforce 6600?


----------



## imported_tarang (Jan 15, 2006)

check  out the graphics details of PS3 in the game Resident Evil 5 at gamespot.com. its awsome.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2006)

usmayur said:
			
		

> What is the diff. bw X360 basic and premium? Also (graphics wise) are these consoles better than pc if u have a Geforce 6600?


There are currently 2 Xbox 360 versions which are being retailed and they are The Core version(Basic as you call it) and The Premium version.There is a lot of difference in both versions.For in-depth analysis take a look at the chart in this site.

And as for the Graphic capability,Dude believe me these console's will be able to produce far more power than any of the 6 series single cards.PS3 for that matter boasts of a Graphic power which is far superior than 2 6800Ultra's in SLI.Now Imagine the power for yourself.


----------



## KoRn (Jan 15, 2006)

ps3 duh check out da configs 1st its slightly better than xbox 360.d'uh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2006)

@allwyndlima Excelent link dude 

Some rejected Xbox 360 Designs  link


----------



## mack (Jan 19, 2006)

Bieng a proud owner of a *PS1* *&* *PS2*   
I Could _Not_ be wrong in Saying the PS3 is going to rock the whole wide world of GAMING ITSELF!! 8)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2006)

mack said:
			
		

> Bieng a proud owner of a PS1 & PS2
> I Could Not be wrong in Saying the PS3 is going to rock the whole wide world of GAMING ITSELF!!


I too belive PS3 is more advanced than Xbox 360. The most amazing thing  is that if xbox 360 can generate slick graphics with a 8 GB disc then immagine what PS3 with 30 GB BR disc can do


----------



## vysakh (Jan 20, 2006)

I vote for PS3.
the features they claim are better than xbox360


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jan 21, 2006)

I read an article online which says that DVD9s have sufficient space for next-gen games. Here is the link
*www.gamesfirst.com/?id=1132


----------



## vij26 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have to say both are very good...( I don't know the PS3, coz no games have been really rendered on the machine) The Xbox 360 is great especially with HD  (I and  my friend have played it for over 10h a day at the EBgames store) 
But the PS 3 has a advantage of supporting 1080p (atleast end of 2007) and that it has Wi-Fi + BT so you can connect the PSP and your mobile phone :roll: (Who will do that...)
the 360 is media center compatible (nothin' great)...
I would say gaming wise (forgeting about Home Entertainment and that kind of bullshit) both (SONY and Microsoft) have done a great job!!!
Well, Nintendo supports a max of 480p (like my "old" XBOX)    

If you don't have the money for a PS3 then the XBOX 360 is more then a alternative.Forget the Revolution, I dont mind having a remote control for my TV, DVD Player, but for a gaming console


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2006)

Details on the Revolution are scant but you can rest assured that it will come out before the PS3 does. And to be honest, it looks the best of the lot. It's sleek, slim, and will be available in multiple colors. I don't think that HD support makes either the 360 or the PS3 better than the Rev. Heck, the Rev might have HD support when it does come out. THe percentage of people who own HDTVs is really low and prices still at $2000+, not too many people will be making the shift anytime soon. And calling the new controller a remote is a grave insult to the fantastic design. It's unconventional but that doesn't make it bad. In fact, for the gyroscopic support it offers, it is the best design. Nintendo is taking a different route compared with MS and Sony - MS and Sony are just pumping up their hardware to make the games look better. Nintendo is actually trying something new that could revolutionize console gaming as we know it. There are other patents that Nintendo has filed - one of them has to do with vector imaging - which they haven't revealed much info about. And judging by how the innovative DS is consistently trouncing the PSP in terms of sales, I don't see why Nintendo can't pull off something spectacular with the Rev. Sure they could screw up big time and make a bad product but they're taking that risk which MS and Sony were afraid to take. Give them credit for that rather than degrading their controller.

How did you manage to not get kicked out by the EB Store for 10 hours?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 21, 2006)

For those who have been foaming at the mouth watching KZ2 trailers and PS3 sepcs, here is a reality check.

Sure PS3 is an excellent piece of hardware and with time we will see some great games on it. But right now procaliming that it will trounce Xbox360 just on the sheer might of it's hardware will be a bit too early.


----------



## maina231 (Feb 22, 2006)

XBOX 360 or PS3 its the console producer and game companies are winning and people are losing.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

maina231 said:
			
		

> XBOX 360 or PS3 its the console producer and game companies are winning and people are losing.



Hmmm game companies are loosing dude. The current XBOX 360 (Premium) sells for $399 and sources tell that microsoft is loosing atleast $150 Per console. So the game companies make that lost money by selling Games and licensing ( no wonder why games r so expensive) .


----------



## Ambar (Feb 22, 2006)

*PS3 is the waited one!!!*

eagerly waitin for itz releaz !  
BY the way which is more powerful PS3 or XBOX 360


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

Ambar said:
			
		

> eagerly waitin for itz releaz !
> BY the way which is more powerful PS3 or XBOX 360



PS3 is more powerful and also will be more expensive. Sony might keep a competative price against the 360


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

*Xbox 360 may gain on PS3 delay*


> Microsoft's Xbox 360 may get the window of opportunity it needs to capitalize on the next-generation console market.
> 
> Merrill Lynch on Friday suggested in a report that Sony's Playstation 3 may see a 6-12 month delay from its official spring launch.
> 
> ...



 source


----------



## pickster (Feb 28, 2006)

*vote*

Play Station 3 rules...
will have backward support and blu-ray disk support..
will rock


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2006)

Next gen Wolfenstein to land on Xbox 360 this year



> WorthPlaying.com recently conducted an interview with Todd Hollenshead, CEO of id Software, in which they learnt more about the development of Castle Wolfstein on next-generation consoles. That is, Xbox 360 will be the primary development platform for the game.
> 
> This had already been mentioned in an announcement back at last year's QuakeCon, but we now have confirmation. “Enemy Territory: Quake Wars is only in development for the PC currently. The next Wolf game is using the 360 as its primary development platform, but will be released on the PC as well” Hollenshead revealed.
> 
> ...



source


----------



## RCuber (Mar 9, 2006)

*Xbox 360 Camera*

*Xbox 360 Camera Comming*



> The new xbox 360 camera will be able to do face mapping and in game video chat
> 
> More details have been discovered regarding Microsoft’s new camera. I tipster of Xbox360fanboy was able to take some great photos of the camera at last Month XFest held in Bellevue, Washington last month.
> 
> ...



*www.xboxtoday.ca/images/xbox-360-camera-1.jpg
*www.xboxtoday.ca/images/xbox-360-camera-2.jpg
*www.xboxtoday.ca/images/xbox-360-camera-3.jpg

Source


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 9, 2006)

This digimask technology is few yrs old , but i never saw it implemented , hope it does this time


----------



## karan.painkiller (Mar 9, 2006)

hey y'all

plz, a million bucks, come my way! or save i have to, that s the only way! hy, cuz i want a PS3 thats why!

PS3! PS3 ! PS3!

i think Nintendo should shut down, they're losing their grip [ economincally and phisically! ]  their DS sucked, and so will their "Revolution" ......their golden-mario boy-era is lllllllllllloooooooooooooooonnnnnnnggggggg gone!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2006)

ROFL!!!! That's the best joke I heard in a long time!! The DS sucked? Nintendo losing its grip economically? I guess that's why the DS continues to outsell the PSP consistenly and has sold about 5 million units and millions of games so far. Days of Mario are over? Seriously man, get some numbers to try and prove your audacious claims - Mario Kart DS sold more than a million units in the US alone. Want more numbers? Nintendo hit 1 million unique users on its WiFi service in less than 4 months - that's even quicker than the Xbox Live service. The new DS Lite is being sold for as much as $400 in some places (Japan and eBay) because demand is so high and it is yet to hit US shores. I could quote more numbers and stats that conclusively prove that the DS has done way better than the PSP and having used both the PS2 and the GameCube, I can say for sure that the GameCube is a much better machine.

Just for the record, at least the Revolution is not going to cost $800 or get delayed like the PS3. Try and understand Nintendo's philosophy behind the Revolution before trashing it. They're not trying to make better-looking games - they're making games that will play better and provide a fun gameplay experience. While others such as MS and Sony concentrate on visually improving games, Nintendo is looking at gameplay innovation.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2006)

Nenesis you took all my words  . seriously when nintendo DS was announced pepole only knew that it would have a dual screen. but when they actually launched it had a touch screen in it and also multiplayer capabilities. The revolution is a revolution in gameplay. most prople might be putoff as the conroller is a remote. But wait!!! the remote is actually a smart position sensor which can locate the users position in 3D space  . now you can play tennies not by pressing bttons but by actually playing the tennis shots. and sword fights is also the same one has to swing the contoller to defend or attack a opponent  sounds intreasting?? tale alook at the controller.
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/8449/nintendocontroller3rf.th.jpg


----------



## baccilus (Mar 15, 2006)

PS3 will be techlnologically a little superior. But very few games would be able to make use of that 'little' superiorty. Ultimately it may not be a succes because of the cost. The blue ray disk thing is going to cost them big time. And i think in the current market scenerio,under huge competetion, they are being stupid, trying to use ps3 to promote this format. It may do a good job of promoting the blu-ray but it will be really bad for ps3. 
But if all the consoles were free, i would choose PS3 any day. Unfortunately that is never going to happen for any one.


----------



## reddick (Mar 19, 2006)

PS 3 rocks over Xbox
It's more reliable n light if compared to xbox.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2006)

How can you talk about the reliability of a system that has yet to enter mass production? It would be folly to assume that the PS3 will have no launch problems. They're going to have 1 million units at launch - but they're releasing the PS3 in 3 territories at the same time so there will be a mad scramble. Besides, the PS2 had more problems at launch than the Xbox 360 did.


----------



## saketkutta (Apr 7, 2006)

well i think ps3 gives good graphics coz ps3 has nvidia 7800 gpu while xbox 360 has ati's customed made gpu
and also ati have never manged to beat nvidia in terms of graphics well now u can find tht easily which has better graphics


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2006)

Never did Sony claim that the graphics processor would be a 7800 card. It's just called the "RSX Reality Synthesizer" and is rumored to better two 6800 Ultras. Besides, the graphics card alone doesn't make for pretty looking graphics. Everything has to work in sync for you to see pretty visuals else I could bundle a Celeron with a 7800 and get outstanding graphics. Sony made a lot of noise about the PS2's "Emotion Engine" but it was mostly hype.

Coming to your point about ATi always lagging behind, I have one thing to say - you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 7, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Coming to your point about ATi always lagging behind, I have one thing to say - you have no idea what you are talking about.



lol , surely he is a fanboy , and the comment from a fanboy has no significance  . its a race in which sometimes nvidia is ahead and sometimes ati  .

speaking of the consoles , if Nintendo is able to provide what they are promising from revolution then the clear choice for me will be the Nintendo console , coz what Nintendo is doing is purely nexgen , these ppl have got ideas. 

From years i have been playing games and eventually i have been doing same things over and over in all games(with some exceptions though) , but what Nintendo is doing will evolve gaming in new direction , better graphics are always good but we need something like spore to give gaming a new definition. 

same with handhelds ,i initially supported the psp  ,but no , seriously no , DS is what a handheld should be , look at the games they are offering , every game is different , games like Mario cart and Brain age which everyone can enjoy and this something which u have never played b4. 

Anyone who says Nintendo shud shut down , should himself Shut Up!


----------



## saketkutta (Apr 7, 2006)

well in the digit gfx card comparision in high end has ever ati beat nvidia ---- no
so abt ps3 using 7800 i have read abt 5 months before in a comarision page betn ps3 and x360
so im not rong
abt revolution it may be good not checked its specs


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2006)

How long have you been reading Digit? Have you ever read any graphics card reviews on hardware sites? If not, then go ahead and do so because you seem to be ignorant of what happens in the graphics cards market.

Give me a link to the article where you read about the PS3 having a 7800 and maybe, just maybe, I'll believe you. 

Try to read what tarey_g said about the Revolution. Yes, Nintendo are NOT going for stunning visuals. They are going for gameplay innovation. So if you are going to go just by the specs, then Nintendo obviously has an under-powered console. But wait until E3 when Nintendo will demonstrate what you can do with the Revolution. Then maybe you'll realize where the "Revolution" really is happening.


----------



## saketkutta (Apr 8, 2006)

well m not against u guys but i am not against nintendo they have revolutioned gaming
but wht iam talking abt it 7800 in ps3 (frgot where i read tht) and im just readin digit 
so tell me the link where theres gfx card comparisoin


----------

